# Engineers Australia Needed Documents



## ayounis1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi All,

I am from Egypt and applying for a skilled independent visa and my assessment authority is Engineers Australia. I know that the required document are as follows:
- IELTS TRF
- HR Letter with years of experience
- College Transcripts
- CDR

I have some questions regarding these documents that I hope you can provide me with their answers:
1- Should the above documents have certain conditions to be accepted from the assessment authority?
2- Do I need to have other copies for the IELTS TRF and the HR Letter when I go the embassy for the points calculations other than the ones I already sent to Engineers Australia?
3- If I passed the IELTS with score 6 and sent it to Engineers Australia then I took the test again and got a higher score shall I send the new result to be assessed again or just to take the new IELTS TRF to the embassy?

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## ayounis1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Any clue guys?!


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

ayounis1 said:


> 1- Should the above documents have certain conditions to be accepted from the assessment authority?


Yes they require specific format. For more information read this booklet and help yourself.

http://www.engineersaustralia.org.a...sment/migration_skills_assessment_booklet.pdf



ayounis1 said:


> 2- Do I need to have other copies for the IELTS TRF and the HR Letter when I go the embassy for the points calculations other than the ones I already sent to Engineers Australia?


Not necessarily you can use the same copies. However, you can use new copies for DIAC but to be consistent I would use those old ones. If there is a gap between the assessment and visa application use your payslips to support your claim for employment.



ayounis1 said:


> 3- If I passed the IELTS with score 6 and sent it to Engineers Australia then I took the test again and got a higher score shall I send the new result to be assessed again or just to take the new IELTS TRF to the embassy?


No not required. You can submit the new reports to DIAC to claim points.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

ayounis1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from Egypt and applying for a skilled independent visa and my assessment authority is Engineers Australia. I know that the required document are as follows:
> - IELTS TRF
> ...


Here is how it goes step wise:

1) IETLS score need to be ready with individual section score =>6 in all section. 

2) CDR report – 3 Career episode – each with 1500 words

3) Engineer Summary statement – which points details to your Career episode.

4) CDP – continues professional development – One page summary of your career from college to till date.

5) If you want ur experience to be assessed then keep ready the Skilled employment record excel doc

6) If you show experience then just sign nominated occupation declaration doc. (I missed it while submission & again EA requested this. Due to this my result got delayed by 1 months + spent extra cost)

7) Once you completed all the above, now you can fill your CDR application.

8) Fill CDR declaration page.

9) If you go through agent then fill agent nomination application.

10) Prepare your CV & keep it ready.

11) If you are ready with all the above now it’s time for supporting doc (physical work)
a. Degree scroll or academic testamur or convocation certificate (All names mentioned are telling the same certificate.)
b.	Academic transcript which upon request all college will give it.
c.	Passport bio data page with address page
d.	If you want EA to assess you experience then
i. Company joining letter
ii. Salary slip
iii. Form 16 (Income tax form)
iv. Company reliving letter if working in more than one company
v. Roles & responsibility in company letter head with your manager or HR signature(for each of company you worked- Must)
A.	If you not able to get this letter you can submitted a self affidavit but the chance of accepting & approval of self affidavit by EA depends on case officer & which company you worked & the corresponding nominated occupation for which you make the claim. You can try. But max try for company letter head, in very worst condition give this doc. When giving this affidavit submit the original (I submitted photocopy of this which was attested by notary & again EA requested original. Due to this my result got delayed by 1 months + spent extra cost)
vi. Any other doc such as promotion letter or doc to prove you worked in that company.
e.	The most important thing keep ready all the above mentioned ORIGINAL doc. Take it to photocopy shop & get it photocopied. 
f.	Once the ORIGINAL is photocopied give the photocopy to Notary & get it attested. Caution: when you don’t use original to photocopy it might create problem (In my case the case officer told one of the doc is photocopy of photocopy is attested by notary & he request to give photocopy of original which is attested by notary. Happens sometime. hence be cautious).

12) Once you are ready with all doc with notary signature (mentioned in point no. a-f), all the filled in application and print outs of doc (mentioned in point no. 2 to 10) you can pack it in an envelop & send it to EA.

13) Once you get acknowledgement from EA, then go to IDP or IELTS centre and pay the cost of sending original test report form of your IELTS to the EA. (TRF will be sent to EA directly by IDP or IELTS test centre.) 

14) With this you can sent mail to “[email protected]” with “Status” in subject of mail. You will get automated reply for EA about the timeline & when you application will be processed. 

15) Finally only thing now you can do is send out the mail to check status & wait patiently for reply from EA. (“He that can have patience can have what he will.” ― Benjamin Franklin) It took 6 months for me to get EA assessment (actually if with proper doc I could have got by 5 months.)

I hope I have touched all the point for EA. Hope it should help you. I wish you all the very best.


----------



## pssreddy25 (Dec 11, 2013)

*EA Evaluation*

If you show experience then just sign nominated occupation declaration doc. (I missed it while submission & again EA requested this. Due to this my result got delayed by 1 months + spent extra cost)

nominated occupation declaration doc - What is this form? Where can I find it?


----------



## pssreddy25 (Dec 11, 2013)

Friends,

Can you please let me know where can i find the "nominated occupation declaration doc" ?

I have been trying, but did not find it any where...!


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

pssreddy25 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Can you please let me know where can i find the "nominated occupation declaration doc" ?
> 
> I have been trying, but did not find it any where...!


If you are asking about the skilled employment assessment, you will find the excel form at the bottom of this page:

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/about-us/migration-skills-assessment

Download the forms and MSA booklet, they are pretty self-explanatory. You will find the list of docs in the form, and instructions in the booklet on how to prepare them.

You can send emails ([email protected]) to EA also, from my experience, they reply in 1-2 working days. And there are plenty of topics on EA assessment in this forum, they can really be helpful.


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

codename47 said:


> If you are asking about the skilled employment assessment, you will find the excel form at the bottom of this page:
> 
> https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/about-us/migration-skills-assessment
> 
> ...


Hi codename47,

I had given my IELTS on 5 th of April, 2014 and had filled in my application with the address given in MSA booklet for the test results to be directly sent to Engineers Australia. On contacting British council, they replied that it had been sent on 22nd April, but I haven’t got any acknowledgement on receipt of my TRF by EA.. Since I am planning to apply for skills assessment by next week, how do I know if EA has received my test result?


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

Sharonne said:


> Hi codename47,
> 
> I had given my IELTS on 5 th of April, 2014 and had filled in my application with the address given in MSA booklet for the test results to be directly sent to Engineers Australia. On contacting British council, they replied that it had been sent on 22nd April, but I haven&#146;t got any acknowledgement on receipt of my TRF by EA.. Since I am planning to apply for skills assessment by next week, how do I know if EA has received my test result?


Check the tracking ID. If EA has received it, send them an email to acknowledge the receipt of the result. In my case, they replied the next working day.


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

codename47 said:


> Check the tracking ID. If EA has received it, send them an email to acknowledge the receipt of the result. In my case, they replied the next working day.


Is there a tracking ID on my TRF? I am checking everything in advance before i send my docs to EA so as to avoid delays ..


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

Sharonne said:


> Is there a tracking ID on my TRF? I am checking everything in advance before i send my docs to EA so as to avoid delays ..


BC sent the test result through DHL and they sent me an sms with the tracking id.


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

codename47 said:


> BC sent the test result through DHL and they sent me an sms with the tracking id.


Oh is it? thanks a lot  i will contact BC then


----------



## mhur31 (May 31, 2017)

zeroman said:


> Here is how it goes step wise:
> 
> 1) IETLS score need to be ready with individual section score =>6 in all section.
> 
> ...





Hi bro,

Actually i applied for engineers Australia about a month ago and i did upload them all the documents like experience certificate. salary slip, visa page and bank statement.

Now suddenly they ask me to send that documents in sealed envelope to Australia address.

I called the Assessor but he was Not available today.

Kindly guide me.

What does sealed envelope means? notary attested or company sealed?

I see your case a bit same like me? hope you can provide some help in this issue


----------

